# cheerleading



## wendybendy

Comment dirait-on "cheerleading" and "cheerleader" en francais?  je suis professeur de francais et nous sommes en train d'apprendre les sports.  Je vous remercie.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Cavatine

Cheerleader, majorette, ou, dans le cadre du sport, pom-pom girl (oui oui, du franglais)

Et pour cheerleading... être majorette, être pom-pom girl ?


----------



## Bastoune

It's not a term that the Europeans use because the very concept just doesn't exist there.

In French Canada, one would say, "*Meneuse de claques*" or "chef de claques" or "cheerleader."

http://membres.lycos.fr/echocretins/260503_02.html

http://www.olf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/gdt_bdl2.html


----------



## Cavatine

Meneuses de claques ! Oh, it's so cute...  

(Actually we use in France the term "majorette" but "pom-pom girls" are just know thanks to T.V, we have not this tradition on the sportive activities)


----------



## anangelaway

Hello!
*Here* was another thread about the subject. 
As seen on TV, I've also known the girls as ''pom pom girls''.
"*Meneuse de claques*" or "chef de claques", never heard, but now I know.  
D'ailleurs d'où vient le 'claques'? Any idea?


----------



## Agnès E.

Cela vient de *faire la claque*, doux Ange. Mot que l'on n'utilise que rarement en France aujourd'hui. 



> _P. méton. _Ensemble de personnes payées pour applaudir très fort un spectacle, un artiste. _Faire la claque_ :
> Le dernier mot de l'art est proféré lorsque la *claque *en personne crie : « À bas la *claque*! ... »
> VILLIERS DE L'ISLE-ADAM, _Contes cruels, _La Machine à gloire, 1883, p. 87.


Source: TLFi

Je pense que cela pourrait venir du fait que l'on utilise ses mains pour applaudir, comme si l'on donnait des claques... mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.


----------



## anangelaway

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Cela vient de *faire la claque*, doux Ange. Mot que l'on n'utilise que rarement en France aujourd'hui.
> 
> Source: TLFi
> 
> Je pense que cela pourrait venir du fait que l'on utilise ses mains pour applaudir, comme si l'on donnait des claques... mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.


 
Merci chère Agnès !  C'est tout de même drôle comme expression! 
Ton hypothèse me paraît logique, qui viendrait alors de 'claquer des mains', comme tu le dis: pour applaudir.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Chef de *claque*_ (singulier)

THÉÂTRE. (...) _Chef de claque, _celui qui donne le signal des applaudissements aux claqueurs
Source : patrimoine-de-france.org

Exemple :
Le chef de claque a une tête à claques, il dort sur un clic-clac et  ça lui colle des cloques (ne m'demandez pas pourquoi !)


----------



## anangelaway

egueule said:
			
		

> _Chef de *claque*_ (singulier)
> 
> THÉÂTRE. (...) _Chef de claque, _celui qui donne le signal des applaudissements aux claqueurs
> Source : patrimoine-de-france.org
> 
> Exemple :
> Le chef de claque a une tête à claques, il dort sur un clic-clac et ça lui colle des cloques (ne m'demandez pas pourquoi !)


D'accord.  Merci Egueule. 
Donc, si j'ai tout bien suivi: les pom pom girls sont les claqueuses sous les ordres d'une meneuse de claques. 
J'avoue que jamais, ô grand jamais, je ne l'aurais compris, ni même cru. 

Petit scenario:
_Oui, alors tu fais quoi de tes loisirs? _
_Je suis une claqueuse, j'envoie des claques à tout va pour les Spencers le weekend! Et incessamment sous peu, au rang de 'meneuse de claques', ça va voler!!!  répondit-elle fièrement..._


----------



## wendybendy

Alors, a female cheerleader would still be "chef de claques"?  masculin?


----------



## Jim69

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Cela vient de *faire la claque*, doux Ange. Mot que l'on n'utilise que rarement en France aujourd'hui.
> 
> Source: TLFi
> 
> Je pense que cela pourrait venir du fait que l'on utilise ses mains pour applaudir, comme si l'on donnait des claques... mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.


 
Et bien, en Français on a des "chauffeurs de salles", personnes qui sont là pour "aider" le publique à applaudir quand l'animateur nul sort un vanne à 1 €...
Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment l'équivalent à cheerleader...

Tiens c'est l'heure de "On a tout essayé" à la télé là.


----------



## wendybendy

J'enseigne aux etudiants la phrase "Je prefere le football," "je prefere nager." c'est embetant de dire "je prefere etre chef (ou meneuse) de claques." Je cherche quelque chose de plus facile : "je prefere mener les claques." ca va??? enfin, "cheerleading' or "to cheerlead" comme verbe vs le nom 'cheerleader.' merci!


----------



## geve

En français de France, je pense que le plus clair serait encore "je préfère être pom-pom girl"...  
En français du Canada, dirait-on "je préfère être meneuse de claques" ?


----------



## xav

Ben oui, c'est précisément ce que nous disait Bastoune au #3...

Pour franciser un peu et éviter les connotations SM, on pourrait dire "Je préfère mener la claque" ou "être meneuse de claque", au singulier. 

Sinon, "majorette-chef" ? Mais les majorettes défilent, elles ne sont pas là pour encourager une équipe de foot...
"pom-pom girl en chef" ?
"diriger une équipe de pom-pom girls" ?
On voit quelquefois "cheerleader" dans des textes français, mais personne ne comprend  (je plaisante - ce terme est par trop barbare).


----------



## kashi

wendybendy said:
			
		

> Comment dirait-on "cheerleading" and "cheerleader" en francais?  je suis professeur de francais et nous sommes en train d'apprendre les sports.  Je vous remercie.


Ne traduisez pas cheerleading ou cheerleading par "pompom girl" ou "majorette" c'est innéxact et péjoratif. 
Je pense que ce mot est intraductible.


----------



## paulvial

kashi said:
			
		

> Ne traduisez pas cheerleading ou cheerleading par "pompom girl" ou "majorette" c'est innéxact et péjoratif.
> Je pense que ce mot est intraductible.


 c'est intéressant que vous pensiez que ce soit péjoratif 
qu'y a t-il de péjoratif dans "majorette " 
quand je vois une majorette , et quand je vois un "cheerleader" , je ne vois guère de difference !! les 2 , non seulement se ressemblent, mais semblent prendre la même fierté dans l'exercice de leur fonction ! 
il est vrai que les majorettes d'antan ne faisaient que défiler lors de fêtes locales , mais aussi durant de plus grandes manifestations sportives ou même d'interêt civique. alors que les cheerleaders d'aujourd'hui semblent se concentrer sur des évenement sportifs , mais il n'empêche qu'elles se défilent aussi devant une audience et performent d'une manière identique à celle des majorettes . 
donc pour moi, préferer le mot cheerleader à celui de majorette, cest un peu se plier à la mode d'employer un mot anglais plutôt qu'un mot français (sans pour autant qu'il y ait justification, car nous avons un mot qui me parait adéquat )


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis absolument d'accord avec Paul. 
Le terme pom-pom girl est celui qui est utilisé en France (en Europe francophone ?) pour décrire ce que les Nord-Américains nomment cheerleader. Voir ici.
Une majorette est plus spécifiquement ceci.

Si c'est péjoratif, c'est tout simplement parce que tout cela nous paraît un peu surfait et ridicule. Ce n'est pas le mot qui est péjoratif aux yeux de la plupart des Français, mais le concept.


----------



## wendybendy

_"Ce n'est pas le mot qui est péjoratif aux yeux de la plupart des Français, mais le concept"_ = aux yeux de la plupart des Americains aussi.


----------



## Smileykaren

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce sport, le mot français 'pom-pom girl' correspond à une équipe de danseuses avec pom-pom connu outre Atlantique sous le nom de 'Pom squad' et généralement considéré comme péjoratif à cause des équipes professionnelles de NFL. Cheerleading est pratiqué partout dans le monde et *OUI AUSSI en Europe* avec des hommes et des femmes et le sport est basé sur la gymnastique (monter des pyramides, les lancés,...) et les cheers (encouragement vocal).
J'ai été un cheerleader pendant 6 ans en Angleterre et avec la Fédération Français de Football Américain, le sport a démarre en France depuis 2002. Ils n'ont pas trouvé un mot français adéquat et utilisent cheerleading pour les gymnastes et cheerdancing pour les danseurs.
Pour répond au Palois, Paul, les cheerleaders et les majorettes ne font pas de le même chose. Voyez ces pages sur le site YouTube.com et regardez le clip du Miami Elite Large Coed Level 5 Worlds 2005 et puis dites si vous pensez que pom-pom girls est un terme adéquat!!


----------



## bikuni

je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire "pom-pom girl" sous prétexte que l'activité de "cheerleader" est désormais reconnue et officialisée en France par une fédération à part entière. Bien avant qu'une fédération n'existe en France, "pom-pom girl" désignait bien une "cheerleader".


----------



## Kindrea

bikuni said:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire "pom-pom girl" sous prétexte que l'activité de "cheerleader" est désormais reconnue et officialisée en France par une fédération à part entière. Bien avant qu'une fédération n'existe en France, "pom-pom girl" désignait bien une "cheerleader".


 
Bonjour!  Je suis en désaccord avec vous, mais j'aimerais vous expliquer pourquoi. 

Je ne suis pas une "irréductible" du néologisme, mais les temps changent, et la langue, en tant que convention sociale, doit évoluer avec les gens. Le cheerleading est maintenant un sport qui a bien peu en commun avec des défilés de majorettes et les pom-pom. 

C'est comme dire que "camembert" est la meilleure traduction pour "cheese"! Oui, peut-être que ce fromage est du camembert, mais c'est peut être aussi du roquefort, de l'emmenthal, du gouda. Donc, "pom-pom girl" ou "majorette" sont des termes réducteurs, qui amenuisent le sens de ce qu'on traduit. 

Si les gens qui pratiquent ce sport en français utilisent "cheerleader" plutôt que de "pom-pom girl" ou "majorette" il se peut que cela soit pour de bonnes raisons. Pas parce que ces termes sont sexistes mais parce qu'ils sont inexactes et inadéquats. 

De plus, ces termes sont très difficiles à adapter en genre. Il y a des hommes/garçons qui pratiquent ce sport, comme un peu pour la danse, ils aident dans les acrobaties et les portés. Il serait vraiment maladroit de dire "pom-pom girl" ou "majoret". 

Alors pourquoi s'opposer tant à ce mot anglais? Il décrit quelque chose pour lequel, il n'existe pas, à l'origine, d'équivalent en Français, surtout si on considère les termes "meneur de claque" ou "meneuse de claque" trop bizarre ou désuet.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmm...
Si j'ai bien compris, les pom-pom girls désignent des demoiselles qui agitent vaguement un truc improbable coloré plein de poils ou de rubans en suivant une cadence approximative, et les cheerleaders en sont la version athlétique, voire même masculine ! 

Voilà qui change en effet notre perspective sur la chose ! 

Merci beaucoup de ces précisions, Kindrea !


----------



## Gil

> Alors pourquoi s'opposer tant à ce mot anglais?


Parrce qu'il est mal adapté sur le plan phonétique et graphique.


----------



## GenJen54

Pour ceux qui voudraient mieux comprendre la differences entre les trois, je vous propose CETTE thread. La texte est tout en Anglais, mais les photos éxpliquent bien les differences entre les cheerleaders, pom-pom girls et majorettes.

Je vois la difficulté de cette traduction. Mais, je vois aussi qu'il y a des fois quand il est nécessaire d'utiliser un mot éxistante, et pas changer la langue pour notre convenience.

Je m'excuse. Je n'écris pas beaucoup en français. Alors, je comprends que cette texte soit pleine des erreurs.


----------



## ChiMike

http://eteamz.active.com/RND/links/
[...] 
"cheerleaders" et "cheerleading"

As to where the word comes from, it's the person who leads the "cheers" at a competitive sports event between two teams. The practice originated in the United States - at football games in the Ivy league (the first to play American football in a league). It quickly spread to other colleges in the U.S. and then to Canada. It never became popular in the 19th century, even in the UK. Originally, cheerleaders were men, since the Ivy colleges were all male institutions. G.W. Bush was a cheerleader at Yale...

There is, however, a French link to all this!

Here's what the Encyclopaedia Britannica (1911 - article: Cheering) has to say:
"The word 'cheer' meant originally face, countenance, expression, and came through the Old French into Middle English in the 13th century from the Low [Vulgar] Latin 'cara', head; this is generally referred to the Greek, kara. ***An early transference of meaning was to hospitality or entertainment, and hence to food and drink, 'good cheer'. The sense of a shout of encouragement or applause is a late use."

The transference to hospitality and entertainment is contained in the French expression: "faire bonne chère" (to live well, to have a good meal), which some incorrectly write: "faire bonne chair" (= flesh). The meaning originally was: Eating well brings out a cheerful visage on everyone.
See: Bloch & Von Wartburg, Dictionnaire Étymologique de la Langue Française, PUF.

French, however, did not make the final transference of figurative meaning to "Cheers!"


----------



## paulvial

en ce qui me concerne, après avoir vu la différence entre majorettes, cheerleaders, pom pom girls, et "twirlers" , je maintiens toujours que les "cheerleaders" sont une version moderne des majorettes 
je ne suis pas totalement contre l'emprunt d'un mot anglais quand il est necessaire, voire inévitable : par exemple le football , ou le rugby : 
nous aurions bien sûr pu nous acharner à trouver un mot français pour ces sports comme "ballon au pied" ou "ballon oval" mais nous avons su être  pragmatique et opté pour la facilité. 
Que vous preniez les cheerleaders, les pom pom girls , les majorettes  ou même les "twirlers" , elles performent plus ou moins toutes les mêmes tâches (en fait, d'après les images sur les liens, il semblerait que les Americains aient déshabillé quelque peu nos majorettes !)
alors si vous voulez couper les cheveux en quattre, on pourrait peut être créer plusieurs catégories: majorettes supporter/ majorettes de sport, majorette de fanfare, majorette en bikini ,,, ect 
alors pouquoi vouloir importer un mot, alors que nous en avons déjà un qui  décrit amplement et de façon adéquate le sujet en question : dailleurs je suis sûr que si l'on emploie le mot cheerleader en français, on se trouve souvent devant des expressions interrogatives et la seule façon effective d'expliquer ce mot est: oh, vous savez un genre de majorette !!!


----------



## GenJen54

paulvial said:
			
		

> dailleurs je suis sûr que si l'on emploie le mot cheerleader en français, on se trouve souvent devant des expressions interrogatives et la seule façon effective d'expliquer ce mot est: oh, vous savez un genre de majorette !!!


 
Voici est la problème.  En Anglais, les majorettes, pom-pom girls, etc. sont tous un genre de cheerleader!


----------



## paulvial

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Voici est la problème.  En Anglais, les majorettes, pom-pom girls, etc. sont tous un genre de cheerleader!


donc vous êtes d'accord avec moi : les anglophones peuvent les appeler toutes des cheeleaders s'ils veulent , et les français des majorettes !


----------



## Cath.S.

> Ils n'ont pas trouvé un mot français adéquat


Ça m'étonnerait qu'ils y aient consacré des nuits blanches.


----------



## ChiMike

[...] 
Le problème, c'est que de nos jours la grande majorité des "cheerleaders" sont des filles ou, pour les équipes professionaux, des femmes. Mais, comme j'ai remarqué dans ma contribution en anglais, au début, tous les "cheerleaders" étaient des hommes, puisque les "colleges" du Ivy League, où cette practique origina vers 1875-1880, n'acceptaient que des étudiants mâles à l'époque (et jusqu'en 1970 pour Yale et Princeton, toujours à Harvard College, où les filles peuvent maintenant suivre des cours mais sont enrégistrées toujours à Radcliffe le "college" de l'université de Harvard, pour les filles). Pour les études universitaires, proprement dites (M.A., M.S., Ph.D., etc.) il n'y a jamais eu des distinctions selon le genre de l'étudiant. Puis, de nos jours, les cheerleaders sont devenus très acrobatiques et on a ré-introduit des jeunes hommes dans les équipes surtout pour former les bases des "pyramides humaines" et autres manoeuvres de la sorte où il faut, quand même, être assez bien musclé.

Alors, ces jeunes braves seraient assez gênés, je pense, de se laisser appeler des "majorettes" - qui en anglais signifie un jeune femme qui manipule le baton (bien plus long et plus épais que celui d'un chef d'orchestre) en marchant devant la fanfare des écoles ou des colleges (the school band). Ce fut, naturellement, au début aussi un homme, le tambour-major (d'où le mot: majorette en français et en anglais). C'est de cette practique que descendent les "twirlers" - spécialistes en manipulation du baton. 

Mais ce n'est pas la fonction des "cheerleaders" qui ne font pas partie de la fanfare. Le football américain n'est pas, comme vous le savez, le foot européen (soccer en américain). Ce jeu a ses origines dans le rugby, mais se joue plus lentement. Et il y a des pauses après quatre manipulations du ballon. Pour distraire les spectateurs et les pousser à soutenir leur équipe, les "cheerleaders" les répéta, souvent à l'aide d'un megaphone, des cris qu'ils devaient répéter - des cris pour encourager leur propre équipe ET pour insulter l'autre équipe et ceux qui les soutenaient, qui s'asseyaient traditionellement (et toujours) de l'autre côté de l'amphithéatre. C'est de cette practique que descendent les "pom-pom girls" (locution qui ne s'emploient plus aux EU)

Et là, nous venons à la difficulté finale. Le mot "cheerleader" a pris très tôt (avant 1920) un sens figuratif en américain. Il signifie quelqu'un qui, pour des raisons politiques, encouragent les électeurs ou le peuple à crier leur approbation pour un certain candidat ou un certain programme de parti politique par émotion et de ne pas l'évaluer d'une façon raisonnable. Ce n'est pour rien que j'ai remarqué que G.W. Bush pendant son séjour comme étudiant à Yale a été un des "cheerleaders" - dans le sens primaire. Dans le sens figuratif, il en est resté un. Dans ce sens, le mot s'emploie très souvent. 

Et je ne sais pas quel mot on emploie pour une telle personne en français, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas majorette.


----------



## paulvial

[...]
merci beaucoup Chimike, pour une explication enrichissante, mais qui malheureusement ne me fait guère changer d'opinion. Car le fait qu'une activité ou un port évolue dans le temps, devienne plus professionelle ne nécessite pas nécessairement un changement d'appellation( on peut cependant l'adorner d'un qualitatif pour faire une comparaison avec l'activité d'antan si nécéssaire) : par exemple, vous avez mentionné le Rugby; si l'on regarde un match de rugby aujourd'hui, on fait face à un jeu très différent, un niveau de condition physique presque incomparable à celui d'il y a seulement 30 ans , la même chose du tennis (bien qu'à son origine c'était le jeu de paume , mais bon ) 
j'admets que mes exemples ne sont pas entièrement satisfaisants, mais j'espère qu'ils aident à illustrer ce que je veux dire.
Vous avez raison cependant que nous n'avons pas de mot (du moins je le pense) pour décrire votre "cheerleader au sens figuré " , et ça je pense est dû au fait que nous n'avons pas les mêmes habitudes de soutenir/ supporter nos politiciens  et je pense dailleurs que c'est très américain, non ?!


----------



## coonie

Ces mots cheerleader ou cheerleading n'ont pas d'équivallent correct en français et sont passé dans le langage courant.
On dit donc, je suis cheerleader ou: je fais partie d'une équipe de cheerleader


----------



## Pacifique

Hello, what is the French word for "cheerleading"? (Ce que font les majorettes). Sentences: Cheerleaders claim that cheerleading is an actual sport. In our school, you have to have a B average in order to participate in the cheerleading team. Merci!


----------



## perrin12

Hey, 

Il n'y a pas de mot français pour chearleading.

Tu peux traduire cheerleader par Pom-pom girlss.

Sinon tu devra tourner la phrase autrement:

Les pom-pom girls affirment qu'elles sont de vraies sportives. Dans notre école....


----------



## jetset

I agree => Les pom-pom girls affirment que leur discipline est un véritable sport.


----------



## LART01

jetset said:


> I agree => Les pom-pom girls affirment que leur discipline est un véritable sport.



Hello,
Rien à voir avec les majorettes citées plus haut.En tout cas, c'est sportif: voir les compétitions entre écoles, assez spectaculaires parfois


----------



## jetset

Oui, c'est pourquoi nous n'avons pas employé "majorettes"


----------



## LART01

jetset said:


> Oui, c'est pourquoi nous n'avons pas employé "majorettes"



Je faisais référence au post de Pacifique


----------



## jetset

Autant pour moi  
Pour rebondir sur ton post, il est intéressant de noter que le terme est repris à l'identique par la Fédération française (cf http://www.cheerleading.fr), donc on pourrait aussi dire "Les pom-pom girls affirment que le cheerleading...".


----------



## florence a

Je ne pense pas que des Français ne parlant pas anglais et ne pratiquant pas cette activité comprennent *cheerleading*.


----------



## jetset

Effectivement si on veux être tout à fait explicites : 
_Les pom-pom girls affirment que leur discipline, le cheerleading, est un véritable sport_.


----------



## lamy08

florence a said:


> Je ne pense pas que des Français ne parlant pas anglais et ne pratiquant pas cette activité comprennent *cheerleading*.



Il faudra qu'ils l'apprennent, comme à chaque fois que le mot n'a pas d'équivalent en français.


----------



## LOLucy

How would I say the word "cheerleader in french- not in the sense of a girl who cheers at sports games but as in cheerleading as a sport?
Merci Beaucoup!


*Moderator note*: This new question has been added to an existing thread on the same topic.


----------



## catheng06

je ne comprends pas la question......


----------



## LOLucy

catheng06 said:


> je ne comprends pas la question......


il y a deux types de "cheerleading". Un type est l'endroit où les "cheerleaders" supportent une équipe de sport, oui? Et l'autre type est fondamentalement la même, sauf sans les acclamations et c'est plus comme comme un sport.
Est-ce que ca fait du sense?


----------



## catheng06

OK got it.

But I can't figure out any French translation?


----------



## LOLucy

OK, thanks for helping!


----------



## Kelly B

See the GDT entry, although I doubt _la claque/mêneuse de claque_ is used in France, and a search doesn't yield a convincing number of instances in Canadian French, either. Pom-pom girl probably doesn't fit when the team isn't using pompoms at all, but instead focused on athletic abilities similar to those of gymnasts and dancers.



> La claque peut être pratiquée selon diverses modalités. Elle peut, d'une part, être une activité de loisir ou à caractère professionnel qui consiste à soulever l'enthousiasme de la foule et à encourager les joueurs d'une équipe donnée lors de manifestations sportives. Elle peut, d'autre part, être un sport de compétition à part entière régi par des organismes.


----------



## christelleny

La Fédération Française de Football Américain appelle l'activité sportive le _*cheerleading*_ et les pom-pom girls/meneuses de claque qui y participent des _*cheerleaders*_.


----------



## LOLucy

> Merci! I think I can say "cheerleader" in Canadian French, yes?


----------



## christelleny

L'Office Québécois de la Langue Française advises against it and recommends using _*meneur/meneuse de claque*_ in Canada.


----------



## LOLucy

> Merci beaucoup! I will use meneuse de claque then. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil... pas si vieux.

Pour préciser ce qui est écrit dans le GDT : 





> *cheerleading :* Le terme _claque_ a été proposé par l'Office québécois de la langue française en* 2011* pour désigner ce concept. L'emprunt intégral à l'anglais _cheerleading_ est déconseillé parce qu'il s'intègre mal aux systèmes morphologique, phonétique et orthographique du français et qu'il nuit à l'implantation du terme français _claque_.
> _*cheerleader :*_ Le pseudo-emprunt à l'anglais _pom-pom girl_ est à éviter. L'emprunt intégral à l'anglais _cheerleader_ est déconseillé parce qu'il s'intègre mal aux systèmes morphologique, phonétique et orthographique du français et qu'il nuit à l'implantation des termes français _meneuse de claque_ et _meneur de claque_.


 Sauf que... 2011, ce n'est pas si loin, et je ne crois pas que _claque_ (tout court) soit très courant pour_ cheerleading_.
Quand on le lit, c'est souvent comme dans ces exemples (3 sources canadiennes différentes)  : 





> - Cette activité permettra aux garçons et aux filles de découvrir un heureux mélange de rythme, de danse et de gymnastique.
> Tout en apprenant les bases de la claque (cheerleading).
> - PCA est un club de claque (cheerleading) de Saint-Hyacinthe qui encourage l’activité physique et qui a pour but de développer l’esprit d’équipe tout en s’amusant.
> - La claque (_cheerleading_), la danse, la zumba, le plein air et le soccer sont populaires actuellement chez les filles.


 On se sent obligés de préciser (cheerleading) peut-être en raison des autres sens de  _claque. _

Et si _meneuse de claque_ (on ne dit pas _pom  pom girl) _fait petit à petit son chemin, on entend encore bien souvent _cheerleader_.
Tout au moins dans le Montréal très anglicisé.  L'OQLF a beau déconseiller, disons que l'implantation est un peu lente.


----------

